# RodPod Dreibein 360° - statt 59,95€ jetzt nur 29,95€ !!! der Hammer ansehen !!!



## am-angelsport (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *YARIS SPORTS* * TREND*​ 
 *YARIS SPORTS  *​ *TREND Eco TriPod  *​ *Dreibein Rod Pod
 *​ * [8718144119602] * ​ *DER Hammerpreis - bestes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis*  

 
​* jetzt zum Hammerpreis
*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....6_p7315_x2.htm











​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....6_p7315_x2.htm​ 

nur 29,95 €-​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
​ 

[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]​ 


Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

